

Roll Your Own CDN - joesavage
http://www.reinterpretcast.com/roll-your-own-cdn#

======
Blackthorn
Please do not run your own DNS server if you do not have the knowledge or
expertise to properly secure it. It is extremely irresponsible, and the
article is also irresponsible for suggesting it and not having any information
about rate limiting.

~~~
kev009
Use nsd. If you just run an authoritative only service, it is easy to do
correctly.

~~~
joesavage
For the record, the setup shown with PowerDNS is authoritative-only too.

------
kuon
I'd like to point out that google DNS among others uses anycast and are in
reality composed of multiple servers geographically distributed, even if there
is a single IP.

~~~
nly
The IP you query as a client is anycast, but I'd wager recursive queries _out_
of their caches come from geo-friendly IPs.

------
pushrax
If you want to cut down on DNS-induced latency, Route 53 is a fairly good
option. Their latency-routed DNS doesn't perfectly map to all geographical
zones, but it works fairly well for DigitalOcean's locations.

I wish it was easier/cheaper to run your own anycast network...

~~~
rdl
I wonder if "run your own anycast network as a service" would ever make sense
as a product. I can't see anyone other than CDN or testing being terribly
interested, and a lot of this is included in the raw CDN use case.

~~~
opendais
[https://rage4.com/Home/ANY](https://rage4.com/Home/ANY)

Is that what you are looking for? They only have 3 locations tho.

~~~
pushrax
Looks a bit like a one person shop – not exactly what you're looking for while
building a high availability system.

~~~
opendais
[http://www.linkedin.com/company/rage4-networks-
limited](http://www.linkedin.com/company/rage4-networks-limited)

2 person shop. ;)

That said, some people on lowendtalk swear by them and they usually are the
first to complain about not getting 100% uptime on a $7 a year VPS.

------
dgl
The Powerdns geo backend as mentioned by the article is used by wikipedia
among others.

I have some additions (e.g. Google Public DNS), see the files at
[https://gist.github.com/dgl/8344c3ebe405a1400e2d](https://gist.github.com/dgl/8344c3ebe405a1400e2d)
(which also has the rsync location for the original).

[edit: now I read the article again I notice the author is assuming 'eu' is
going to get all of EU, it won't. There need to be entries for each country.]

------
le
This is a neat article, but 'CDN' is such a broad term. This is much more a
very well done proof of concept article, but fails to take into account the
huge scope of a large scale CDN, and all associated quirks it comes with.

------
ambrop7
It must be so hard to expand the abbreviation once.

~~~
rdl
I think more people know "CDN" than the expansion (Content
Distribution/Delivery Network).

Same is probably true for ATM (financial or 53-byte cell), POP, DNS, RFP, RFC,
IMAP, SSL, ...

